# Grooming for juniors?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't have any experience with JH but here is a nice guide on grooming.  

Grooming Your Golden by Joanne Lastoka - Golden Retriever Club of America (grca.org)


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Brave said:


> I don't have any experience with JH but here is a nice guide on grooming.
> 
> Grooming Your Golden by Joanne Lastoka - Golden Retriever Club of America (grca.org)


I actually looked through that and didn’t fully understand all of it- I tend to learn better through video on this sort of stuff. I’ve watched a couple of blue rose kennels videos on grooming Goldens that were helpful, though.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I’m also wondering what sorts of things should be done when- I know that ears and teeth should be done weekly, but should a bath be done on the day of a show? Should I do feet at the venue)l? How much should be done when??


----------

